# Painting Faux Wood Grain



## Kristenpj1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Omg this is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Kristenpj1 said:


> Omg this is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!


You are welcome and I was serious about it being so easy you want to wood-grain EVERYTHING! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Terra and nice to see you on the forum. Funny, earlier this morning I was watching your foam board adhesive contest video and a week or so ago watched your video on making the "high voltage" transformer. Your videos are a treasured resource for sure!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for posting this Terra and nice to see you on the forum. Funny, earlier this morning I was watching your foam board adhesive contest video and a week or so ago watched your video on making the "high voltage" transformer. Your videos are a treasured resource for sure!


Aww, thanks for saying that. It is nice to be back on here. I drifted away because I found that since I wasn't building Halloween props any longer I didn't have that much to say. I was also afraid that if I did say something it was going to be like, "Back in my day...." Ugh


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

"Back in my day..." Oh gosh, not at all and it hasn't been _that_ long LOL. With your wealth of gorgeous project work behind you have a lot to add to the conversation and people value your ideas and suggestions. Knowing what tools to use and technique with certain materials can make a project one you dread having started sometimes to one that is just enjoyable. Besides you are just simply missed here ?.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW curious what tool you used to cut the styrofoam coolers in half (liked that you made the decision to do so on an angle like that). I can envision making some of these for a pirates theme. I have a raft planned with a starved pirate on board (prop has him eating a rat--probably gross-est prop I own) and the "crates" would be bobbing up around the raft in the ocean having come from a shipwreck.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> "Back in my day..." Oh gosh, not at all and it hasn't been _that_ long LOL. With your wealth of gorgeous project work behind you have a lot to add to the conversation and people value your ideas and suggestions. Knowing what tools to use and technique with certain materials can make a project one you dread having started sometimes to one that is just enjoyable. Besides you are just simply missed here ?.


Awww, you are so sweet to say that    

If I remember correctly I used a serrated bread knife to cut those caskets. _*Back in my day*_ we didn't have those fancy cordless Hackzalls. If I did I would have used this for all kinds of foamwork: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...-Batteries-Charger-Tool-Bag-2420-21/202311908


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Made another color version of wood for this technique - white with added knots and black speckles:


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh that is awesome! Thank you for sharing this old tutorial, my husband and I could really put this into practice for future props! ?


----------

